# Pic of my TCR Composite



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Took this a few weeks ago. Just won a race on it last weekend. It seems to have come out just right, it fits me amazingly well. I'm mostly chalking it up to fit, as it just seems sooo much faster than my Trek.

Large TCR Team frame
DA 9-speed shifters, deraiullers, brakes, crank
DA 7800 pedals
04 Ksyrium SL wheels
FSA K-Force Lite seatpost
Cinnelli Groove stem
3TTT bar (not sure which one actually but it fits perfectly and doesn't flex at all)
11-23 DA Cassette. (Which I actually don't like, I'd rather have had a 12-23)

Total weight is about 16.3lbs in race trim. (No pump or tools)

I let a shop pick out most of the bits, I only really debated with them over the wheels and whether to get DA 9 or DA 10. They did an incredible job fitting me to the bike. I wasn't really looking to buy a TCR, but after fitting me they really pushed me towards this bike saying it was the best fit for me. (They sell really high end stuff so interesting they pushed me towards this rather than a Colnago, Fondriest, etc..)

I am really amazed at how fast this feels. My other bike is an '04 Trek 2300 frame with old 105 bits and Rolf Vectors. (Bits are from an old 2200 frame that I broke) That bike weighs 20.3lbs. I have the seat height exactly the same on both, and the fore/aft pedal saddle relationship is the same but we can't seem to duplicate the bar height/stretch on the Trek that I have on the giant. I can ride this thing in the drops and still spin like 120+ rpm, which I can't seem to figure out how to do on the Trek. And I'm in a lower/more aero position on the Giant which just seems to make it even faster. The last 10 miles of my race on Sunday, I soloed off the front and averaged about 24mph to win. Fastest I've ever clocked in, although that is a really short distance. (I know, not terribly fast to win a race) I am actually wondering if I have a lot of drag in the hubs on my Trek, as the hubs stink and they are almost toast. (Rear has been overhauled 2x and probably mid-summer I'm going to replace those wheels)

I'm 6'1", 165 right now, this thing feels majorly stiff for cornering and jumps like mad, but it's definitely more comfy than my Trek. Probably a lot of that has to do with the saddle & fit, I'm getting a Flite Ti for the Trek now, this saddle just seems to work incredibly well for me.

It only has about 300 miles on it so far, we are still having pretty crappy weather. I've fallen over 2x on this thing already unfortunately. Once when a teammate fell on ice in front of me, and I ran over him. Second time I couldn't get out of the pedals and fell over while stopped. I had the tension too high, very embarassaing. Luckily I didn't get hurt either time and the bike go no scratches other than the pedals which are scratched anyway. I was amazed the front wheel didn't go out of true when I hit my teammate.

Ben


----------



## brownhunter (Feb 17, 2004)

*The love of the composites....*

wow..thanks for sharing the story and pic.

I'm a newbie to the roadie world now in the modern era. My last road bike was in the 80's... a Pugeot..

I'm 34 now, and riding with a vengence now that my girlfriend lives in a semi-rural area. I'd love to be able to train and race, but I'm probably kidding myself. But, I'm 5'11 and 175 lbs and I have no idea how you tall, yet thin guys do it with the weight! I admire you athletes. But if I ride more, I'm sure I'll lose more weight too as I'm starting to.

If I get down to 163, I'll be very happy. That was my weight most of the time in high school! My goal isn't weight loss, as much as it the love of riding. The side effect of a tighter body as a result of something you love to do has to be the best secret of bicycing.

I got a Trek 2200 the last day of January and only average about 65 miles a week so far. (We've been busy and I can only ride on weekends as my bike lives at my girlfriends house. We have also started on late afternoon rides, and then a few morning 15 milers before work. Getting my g/f out in the morning can be a challenge, but I think she's warming up to the idea especially now that it is warming up here in the Bay Area.)

I don't *love* my Trek 2200, and didn't when I test drove it... but it matches my girlfriends Trek 1500... which is why we got them together. She now loves bike riding too, but I'm more of the gadget, upgrade freak and have always wanted a very nice machine.

I did test drive the '04 Giant TCR Alloy (the yellow one)... and really loved how it felt. It could have been the fact that it was a double, not a tripple like my Trek, and came with skinner tires. I also liked testing the OCR Elite. Perhaps it's the compact geometry I liked. I'm not sure. I did upgrade my Trek to ProRace Michelin 23cm tires, and better brakes and pads...and that really helped give me a sportier feel, etc. But I have a feeling, a Giant Composite would make me fall in love...and I could use it for my personal rides, and still have the Trek 2200 around for slower rides with my girlfriend in our cute, matching jersies  I was too scared to test drive the composite models.

Now knowing the market place a lot better, and how I'm always ahead of my girlfriend when riding and dying for LONG fast rides, I should get another bike and have it in my own apartment for more rides before work. (to dream!)

Thanks for sharing. The love all of the Giant folks have for the composites is impressive. I should have test ridden one and spend the cash on one and not trying to over upgrade my 2200.

-Hunter


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't be thinking I was bashing my 2200. I got a ton of quality miles on mine. Something like 12,000. I've done lots of amazing ride on it that I won't forget, and it never left me on the side of the road, EVER.

I usually rode 3-5 days/week the last 4 years on the trek, with a kind of spotty training schedule. So far this year I'm riding just about every day, I wouldn't have any need/desire to have such a fancy bike as the new Giant without that major extra commitment to ride like crazy. I weighed around 180 all last year, at that weight I'm not sure the faster bike would have made much difference.

And I did LOVE my Trek when I got it. It was by far the nicest bike I'd ever ridden when I got it.

Ben


----------



## BaadDawg (Mar 27, 2003)

I've tipped over more than once when stopping and not able to release on time. What a helpless feeling as you know you are going to tip over and there's nothing you can do about it.

Last year I was half in half out of my Look pedals since the I wasn't sure if the light would turn green before I coasted to the intersection. I was out of the pedal but resting right on top in case I needed to get going quick. When I realized I would have to stop I heard a "click" just as I was stopping and realized that I had somehow "engaged" and over I went. Landed with my hip right into a curb. Luckily my ego was hurt more than my body or bike.

If you ever have legitimate warranty issues on the frame, I think Giant looks pretty closely at any "damage" done in prior incidents. I'd hate to have a legit warranty claim rejected from a simple tipover.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Nice looking bike. Looks just like my new frame and fork set. What length seatpost are running? I have been looking at the same one you are running but am unsure of the length.


----------



## BroCycler (Feb 17, 2004)

*Large TCR*

Thanks for the post. I'm just starting my investigating into purch. a new ride and at this point Giant Comp is the leader. 

I'm also 6'1'' and I was concerned with the amount of seat tube exposed on the frame. But seeing yours makes me feel better. I'm a bit heavier (180 lb), but how would you compare the Giant vs. the 2200 in stiffness?

What area of Mass? I grew up in Billerica and the riding north of Beantown was great.

Thanks,
dd


benInMA said:


> Took this a few weeks ago. Just won a race on it last weekend. It seems to have come out just right, it fits me amazingly well. I'm mostly chalking it up to fit, as it just seems sooo much faster than my Trek.
> 
> Large TCR Team frame
> DA 9-speed shifters, deraiullers, brakes, crank
> ...


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Billerica? I say "bill-er-ica" and it drives my Billerica-born friend crazy. I guess it's "bill-ricka"??

Saturday Night Live has a writer on staff from Billerica. They said the town at least 15 times in a recent skit.

I used to live in S. Weymouth. Went back to Boston this past July (for the 4th!!!!). Uh, more humidity, please. Made a stop in at my favorite chicken wing and beer joint: Sunset Bar and Grill.

Anyway, be safe riding around those pa'ts. Bad drivers galore! Say hi to Brian Worth for me (the Average Joe guy).




BroCycler said:


> Thanks for the post. I'm just starting my investigating into purch. a new ride and at this point Giant Comp is the leader.
> 
> I'm also 6'1'' and I was concerned with the amount of seat tube exposed on the frame. But seeing yours makes me feel better. I'm a bit heavier (180 lb), but how would you compare the Giant vs. the 2200 in stiffness?
> 
> ...


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I used to work in Chelmsford, so I rode through Bill-ricka all the time. I think it is Rachel Dratch who is from Billerica, and she is in that skit.

About the stiffness, I think the Giant feels stiffer laterally then the Trek, but that may be DA crank vs. 105 crank. The weight difference also makes the Giant just feel more stiff as it jumps like crazy compared to the 2200 when you stomp on the pedals. I'm not a good sprinter so I couldn't give you the best comparison.

The giant definitely rides much better, but some of that is probably the wheels and tires too.

Ben


----------

